# Topics > Agriculture >  Harvest Vehicle HV-100, agroindustrial robot, Harvest Automation, Inc., Billerica, Middlesex County, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Harvest Automation, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Harvest Automation
June 13, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Harvest Automation is changing the game in agriculture
May 7, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Harvest Automation's robots space plants @Altman Plants in CA

Published on Feb 12, 2013




> This video shows a 4-robot team perform spacing with bedding fork integration.






Harvest Automation How To: HV-100 User Interface

Published on Dec 12, 2013




> This video shows how easy it is to set the HV-100 up to start a new task.

----------


## Airicist

ABC 30 Action News - Nursery Turns to High Tech Robotic Help 

 Published on May 21, 2014




> Altman Plants, CA which helps brighten your yard now relies on machines to keep plants healthy.






KSTP/ABC Bailey Nursery Uses Harvest Automation Robots for Time Consuming

Published on May 30, 2014




Cherry Lake Tree Farm: Consolidation with HV 100 robots 

 Published on Aug 14, 2014




> Harvest Automation robots consolidate a nursery bed at Cherry Lake Tree Farm, Groveland, FL., which frees up space for more plants.

----------


## Airicist

Metrolina Greenhouses: Spacing plants with Harvest Automation HV-100 robots 

Published on Sep 2, 2014




Dewar Nurseries, FL 4 HV-100 Robots Space Plants with the Sprinklers On 

 Published on Sep 24, 2014




> 4 HV-100 robots space plants at Dewar Nurseries in FL while the sprinklers are on






EverBloom Growers, FL: Night Shift with the HV-100 Robots 

 Published on Sep 26, 2014




> HV-100 robots can work 24 hours a day.

----------


## Airicist

HV-100 on Willis Report - Fox Business 

 Published on Oct 9, 2014




> Harvest Automation Robots featured on Fox Business Network's The Willis Report.

----------


## Airicist

Robot in greenhouse
March 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Harvest HowTo - Teaming 

Published on Feb 3, 2015




> Andrew Mertinooke of Harvest Automation explains how to configure robots to work in teams.

----------


## Airicist

Workers v robots

Published on May 16, 2017




> Automating the worst job for Nursery and Greenhouse workers.

----------

